# rc18r body?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

I am looking for a new rc18r body (Niteline) so i can turn my rc18mt into the 18r. I cant find that body anywhere but on the car itself... any help would be great!:woohoo:


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

You do relize that the 18r uses shorter a-arms then the 18 mt-t-b , the body will need to be modified to fit the tires and a-arms.18r the tires are inside the body.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

yep the R uses shorter a arms and driveshafts.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Butters16 said:


> You do relize that the 18r uses shorter a-arms then the 18 mt-t-b , the body will need to be modified to fit the tires and a-arms.18r the tires are inside the body.


Ok but go to this website and down load the page. it has averything i need toconvert it and it wont be to bad.. 50-70 bucks and bam rc18r ready to go. cheack it out and tell me what ya think.

http://www.teamassociated.com/racerhub/techhelp/tech_help.htm

(start the file with adobe reader)


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

RC 18 MT said:


> I am looking for a new rc18r body (Niteline) so i can turn my rc18mt into the 18r. I cant find that body anywhere but on the car itself... any help would be great!:woohoo:


We have on the wall at Turn 4 R/C Speedway. New in package Unpainted.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

RCRacer00 said:


> We have on the wall at Turn 4 R/C Speedway. New in package Unpainted.


o i was hopin for painted


----------



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

Any hobby shop should be able to order it. Its associated part #21295. It comes painted black.


----------



## Andy8494 (Mar 26, 2008)

Try on ebay or amazon you might be able to find one for cheap there or you could go to your local hobby store to see if they can order one for you


----------

